# buckeye hollowform



## dean jordan (Aug 4, 2012)

Got some nice buckeye burl in San Jose. The first completed piece
[attachment=8695]
[attachment=8696]
[attachment=8697]
[attachment=8698]
Size is 16 by 13


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow!......very cool!......well done!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2012)

That's cool, Dean... Massive too!

I'm always torn on these forms with the natural opening... Straight up wih the neck as you've shown or continuous curve from form to opening... I like both.

Great work!


----------



## phinds (Aug 5, 2012)

WOW ... that's really neat. Don't know if I'd have the guts to turn that --- big voids like that scare the crap out of me. VERY nice job.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2012)

I think some of the best turners on the planet are WB members. That thing is crazy. So busy makes me dizzy. Gorgeous!


----------



## justturnin (Aug 5, 2012)

SUPER job!!!!


----------



## Bluestingray (Aug 5, 2012)

Magnificent!  Blue Buckeye is a favorite wood.


----------



## Mr.Hunt (Aug 5, 2012)

that is friggin amazing!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 6, 2012)

Outstanding Piece ! I love the finish - it really shows off the buckeye well . Nice job!
Scott


----------



## dean jordan (Aug 7, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Superb work and fantastic wood and shape too. Is that knockout finish a secret or what?


Cad acrylic laquer sanded back and rubbed out.
Thanks


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 7, 2012)

Very nice turn. Rick


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 13, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 14, 2012)

You've got it goin' good, brother turner! I just love it!


----------

